# Latest Stats:  Insurgents Killed ~7 out of 10 Civvies AFG Since January 2009



## The Bread Guy (16 Nov 2009)

This from a human rights group news release:


> The new UNAMA figures show that 2,021 civilian deaths were reported in the first 10 months of the year, up from 1,838 for the same timeframe last year, 1,397 civilians were killed by insurgents, 465 by pro-government forces and 165 by other actors.



If you don't get the numbers, let me draw you a picture....






Still, what's the group call for?


> CIVIC urged all ISAF members and particularly members of the North Atlantic Council, the decision making body of NATO, to immediately craft a compensation policy that is better coordinated, more equitable, and more effective in reaching out to all victims. "Afghan pleas for apologies, investigations and assistance have largely been met with denial or silence over the last eight years. That's not only disrespectful but is a missed opportunity for winning over and establishing stability among the Afghan population", says Holewinski.



How about the Taliban?  Are they going to be asked for a few bucks, too?   :


----------



## Journeyman (17 Nov 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> How about the Taliban?  Are they going to be asked for a few bucks, too?   :



I've asked.


> The statistics you provide indicate that 23% of civilian casualties in Afghanistan are caused by ISAF or Afghan security forces, but 68% are caused by insurgents (you know, those nasty beheadings).
> 
> Why such obvious bias in calling only for compensation by ISAF/NATO?


I guess we'll have to see what the response is. I'm not holding my breath for too much enlightened wisdom.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I've asked.I guess we'll have to see what the response is. I'm not holding my breath for too much enlightened wisdom.


Way to go - as they say, better to light a single candle than curse the darkness.

I, too, share your pessimism, though...


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jun 2010)

...according to the latest UN quarterly report attached - highlights mine:


> .... The majority of incidents continue to involve armed clashes and improvised explosive devices, each accounting for one third of the reported incidents. The rise in incidents involving improvised explosive devices constitutes an alarming trend, with the first four months of 2010 recording a 94 per cent increase compared to the same period in 2009. *Suicide attacks occur at a rate of about three per week, half of which occur in the southern region. Complex suicide attacks are recorded at roughly two per month, higher than the average of one complex attack per month during 2009.* Two such attacks were carried out in Kabul and Helmand, against guesthouses used by international civilians.
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Aug 2010)

This from the Associated Press (Commission report not on web page yet):


> .... The Taliban and their allies were responsible for 68 percent of the at least 1,325 civilian deaths recorded by the Afghan Independent Human Rights Commission, the organization said in a report. Twenty-three percent were ascribed to NATO or Afghan government forces.
> 
> Responsibility for the remaining 9 percent could not be determined because they occurred in areas that were too dangerous for a thorough investigation, the commission said ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Aug 2010)

The U.N's latest figures are in line - 73% civ cas from bad guys, with 64% drop in air-strike-related civ cas:


> A rise in insurgent attacks has led to a 31 per cent increase in the number of civilians killed in Afghanistan in the first six months of 2010 compared with the same period in 2009, the United Nations said in a new report released today.
> 
> The total number of civilian casualties in the first six months of this year, according to the human rights section of the UN Assistance Mission in Afghanistan (UNAMA), is 3,268 – including 1,271 deaths and 1,997 injuries.
> 
> “The human cost of this conflict is unfortunately rising,” Staffan de Mistura, the Secretary-General’s Special Representative and head of UNAMA, said during a news conference in Kabul to present the 2010 Mid-Year Report on Protection of Civilians in Armed Conflict ....



Here's a link to the report (PDF).

I'm also attaching a transcript of the news conference (8 pages), prepared by the U.N., to show:
1)  what glasses different media wear when asking their questions, and
2)  how the answer you get (and how you interpret it) depends on the question you ask.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Aug 2010)

A news release from AI - good headline, but they're still unhappy about NATO (not to mention special forces not flying a sky banner announcing their upcoming ops), too:


> The Taliban and other insurgent groups should be investigated and prosecuted for war crimes, Amnesty International said today, following the release of a United Nations report showing a rise in targeted killings of civilians in Afghanistan by anti-government fighters.
> 
> Civilian deaths in Afghanistan leapt by 31% in the first half of 2010, driven largely by the Taliban and other insurgents' rising use of improvised explosive devices, and their increased targeting of civilians for assassination, according to the UN Assistance Mission in Afghanistan (UNAMA). Attacks by the Taliban and other anti-government forces accounted for more than 76% of civilian casualties and 72% of deaths.
> 
> ...


----------

